# 1990 A/c POA valve????



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

The POA valve in the evap is not working right.
Part is no longer avalible anyware.
1990 was the last year they uesd it.
Has anyone changed over to a newer system????
What parts need to be repalced?????
Also need the short pipe that goes from the TXV.
Dealer has it, but I don't want to replace it if it's not needed if I convert to a newer system.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What's a POA valve and the TXV? I'm guessing TXV might be thermal expansion valve, maybe?


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Pilot Operated Absolute (POA) Valve
The POA valve is a suction throttling device that is located at the outlet of the A/C evaporator and is used to control the amount of compressor suction on the evaporator.

Thermostatic Expansion Valve TXV
The expansion valve actually provides a restriction in the A/C system in order to regulate the flow of refrigerant into the evaporator.


----------

